# Gnome-hal e installazione periferiche

## mrl4n

Dopo molti errori, e tanti ne farò ancora, ho reinstallato tutto quanto e ora mi ritrovo con la mia gentoo, gnome e hal.

Fino a qui è stato tutto "abbastanza semplice"   :Rolling Eyes:  ma adesso che mi ritrovo a personalizzare il sistema vorrei capire un paio di cose.

Se cerco di aprire cups (già fatto l'emerge) un messaggio mi dice che non è possibile accedere al server; se voglio sentire qualche suono invece un messaggio mi dice che non esiste nessuna periferica (ed effettivamente non ho ancora installato nulla).

Tutte le informazioni devono essere passate ad hal (così com'è stato per la configurazione delle periferiche di input) oppure vanno gestite separatamente?

Mi rendo conto di essermi messo su una strada più complessa (kde è sicuramente più friendly) ma mi piacciono le sfide complicate, soprattutto coadiuvato dalla vostra eccelsa conoscenza.

----------

## Scen

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Se cerco di aprire cups (già fatto l'emerge) un messaggio mi dice che non è possibile accedere al server

 

Guida alla Stampa in Gentoo

(hai avviato il servizio aggiungendo cupsd al runlevel "default" ?)

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> se voglio sentire qualche suono invece un messaggio mi dice che non esiste nessuna periferica (ed effettivamente non ho ancora installato nulla).

 

Guida ad ALSA su Gentoo Linux

Penso che la Documentazione Desktop Gentoo sia più che sufficiente per la maggior parte delle tue necessità e per risolvere i problemi che man mano incontrerai.

----------

## mrl4n

Scen, ti ringrazio, sempre pronto e disponibile...  :Smile: 

Ne farò tesoro...per ora però queste info non mi servono; ho fatto un emerge di gstreamer e ora all'avvio, una volta effettuato il login, mi compare il desktop vuoto con la freccia del mouse, e nient'altro.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ne farò tesoro...per ora però queste info non mi servono

 

Fidati, ti servono eccome.

Mi faresti capire come hai installato gnome? Non è possibile che gstreamer sia rimasto indietro, almeno che tu non abbia disabilitato la relativa USE.

Hai impostato il profilo desktop?

```
# eselect profile list
```

per vedere quale hai

```
# eselect profile set <numero>
```

Per impostare il profilo desktop relativo alla tua architettura. Se lo cambi ricordati di fare

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

In generale in gentoo non basta installare qualcosa perchè magicamente funzioni. Dopo bisogna anche configurarlo e, se è un demone che fornisce un servizio (cups, alsa...) va pure avviato e bisogna fare in modo che si avvii ad ogni reboot del pc.

----------

## mrl4n

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Fidati, ti servono eccome.
> 
> Mi faresti capire come hai installato gnome? Non è possibile che gstreamer sia rimasto indietro, almeno che tu non abbia disabilitato la relativa USE.

 

Infatti se guardo la guida mi dice che sono necessari X, gtk, gnome, e utili hal, dbus e avahi...così ho fatto.

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Hai impostato il profilo desktop?
> 
> ```
> # eselect profile list
> ```
> ...

 

Non l'avevo impostato e infatti era selezionato di default il numero 1

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # eselect profile set <numero>
> ```
> ...

 

L'ho impostato su desktop e fatto l'emerge -DuNav...immagino non fosse per risolvere il problema...due ore di compilazione e il risultato è lo stesso, entro faccio il login e resto in un desktop vuoto con solo il puntatore del mouse. 

 *Onip wrote:*   

> In generale in gentoo non basta installare qualcosa perchè magicamente funzioni. Dopo bisogna anche configurarlo e, se è un demone che fornisce un servizio (cups, alsa...) va pure avviato e bisogna fare in modo che si avvii ad ogni reboot del pc.

 

Su questo avevo pochi dubbi, ma sinceramente no pensavo che installare una libreria per l'audio comportasse un problema per la parte grafica.   :Sad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> entro faccio il login e resto in un desktop vuoto con solo il puntatore del mouse. 

 

Ripeto, come hai emerso gnome? Come lo avvii? Hai impostato gdm come login manager?

----------

## mrl4n

Ho emerso gnome completo, lo avvio in automatico usando gdm come login manager, e tutto funzionava fino a quando non ho fatto l'emerge di gstreamer.

OT

Quando devo aggiornare qualche files di configurazione, ho visto che per le mie capacità, è meglio usare dispatch-conf.

Posso tranquillamente dare -u su tutti i files proposti o mi devo preoccupare di guardare le differenze e se il caso tenere il file vecchio, piuttosto che il nuovo?

----------

